# Fantasy or historical novels about queens?



## Jabrosky (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone know a good fantasy (or historical) novel which has a ruling queen for a protagonist? She can be from any kind of culture (e.g. African, European, Middle Eastern, etc.) but should preferably be a warrior type in an action-packed story. I ask because I want to write about female royalty and would appreciate some model literature to study.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 5, 2013)

From an historical PoV - it's probably my lack of education in the subject but I can't think of a queen that was a front-line warrior... Boudica [ wiki ] is about as close as I can get and I still think she stood on a chariot on the side of the battle. There is a pretty good radio programme to listen to, about her here.
Did just read this...


> The Rig-Veda, an ancient sacred poem of India, written between 3500 and 1800 BC recounts the story of a warrior, Queen Vishpla, who lost her leg in battle, was fitted with an iron prosthesis, and returned to battle.


That is hardcore!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2013)

There is Phillipa Gregory's The White Queen set during the Wars of the Roses, is currently going through an adaptation on BBC at the moment. Not so much a warrior queen, but it might be something to look at, and might give you some inspiration.

And the series of the books is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philippa-Gr...-2&keywords=the+red+queen+by+philippa+gregory


----------



## Spider (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not sure about novels, but as for a historical figure there was the Queen of Jhansi (which is in India). She was a warrior queen, and she fought and was killed during the Indian Rebellion of 1857. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rani_Lakshmibai

There are some novels listed at the bottom of that link, but I don't know if they're any good.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 5, 2013)

The Flashman Novels are a rollicking good read - or at least that is what my father says... and yes he used the word "rollicking"


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2013)

I recommend the Boudicca Series, _Dreaming the Eagle_ (2003), _Dreaming the Bull_ (2004), _Dreaming the Hound_ (2005), and _Dreaming the Serpent Spear_ (2006), by Manda Scott. In a word—brilliant. Are the books fantasy or historic fiction? Read the books and come to your own conclusion.


----------

